# Maybe pregnant??



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I am 3 days late, have been nauseous for a couple days and am really tired. I took a test but it was neg. Should I take another again in a couple days or what?


----------



## ejsmommy04 (Apr 25, 2006)

Try taking a test first thing in the morning. And maybe use a different brand? Keep us updated.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I see you're wanting another...sending you baby thoughts.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

This happened to me with my last 2 pregnancies, the tests kept coming back neg. Finally the 4th or 5th test said positive. I would wait a few more days and try testing again, I would also try a different brand, the ept don't work well for me for some reason. Good Luck to you!


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Definitly try a different brand! I did two First Response that immediately came up positive, and a Clear Blue Easy that was negative. So, different brand, first am urine, and maybe wait another day or two.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Another thread in agreement. My last pg I didn't test postive until over a week and 3 tests. Can't remember the brands but I did switch to a more expensive one and finally got a +


----------

